# Guildford & Godalming xmas meet



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Last one of the year - anyone up for it next week - usual place and time ??


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I would love to mate...but....I'm already out 3 days next week and if I tell the other half it's now 4 - well, no xmas pressies for me I feel. In fact, possibly a lonely xmas 

Damian

Would be up for one soon in the New year...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

could do.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, I can't make this one because I'm off skiing next week. ;D

Have a good meeting, and hopefully see you next year.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Could also do next week...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

looks like it could be a limited turnout ... postpone for new year ??

rgds


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

We could do both. Maybe go to a different pub.....


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Monday and Wednesday are ok for me at the mo!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I can do Mon or Weds too - are we on? If so where?


----------



## steve225 (May 6, 2002)

i can get there any time next week

shash, if you go bring your tester thing with you please m8

james i look forward to seeing the new TT


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

When and where then guys, dont keep it a secret ! 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Okay - anyone planning to be at the usual place tomorrow at 7pm? If so I will join you!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Louise, get em organised ! Blokes eh !Pah !
Should be able to make it....


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

So, it's tomorrow then? Ok for me.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

cool thats at least three of us then ;D! who needs quantity when you have quality anyway!

See you there!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Goodnite ! :-*


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I'd come... but I'm kinda TT-less (and car-less) right now 

Shash.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:'(Tell us tonight Shash :'(


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Shant be there until about 7:30ish.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

bugger - cant do mondays - have a good one and see u all in the new year...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Fine I'll aim for 7.30 too! Gotta see the badges John - mine arrived today and I'm v excited!!!


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I got back first ;D Nice to meet you both.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Ah but I went the long way back! (just love the Mickleham bends on the A24!!).

Fun evening. Yes even the bit with the torch in the car park  (never have to do that on girly meets!)

btw like the red calipers in your side pic!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here's the other 33.33333 % of the posse turned up, sorry, had to stop for Optimax SHELL (not the other stuff !haha) and three "nose powdering breaks"

Mmmmmust fix that collestomy bag siome time ! :

Nice to meet you both, and chart out the final plan for the Forum.

So when shall we tell them all about the weekend trip to Sydney (Involving the Russian Cargo plane)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dame , wheree s thut pronvew buttyn ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Nice to meet you both, and chart out the final plan for the Forum.
> 
> So when shall we tell them all about the weekend trip to Sydney (Involving the Russian Cargo plane)


shh John - dont want Mr NuTTs thinking its mutiny on the bounty just yet .... was going to save all of our master plans for the AGM!


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

John, Just realised that you must have gone back to work to make the post :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh yes. Left here at 2 am !!!

Back here at 7.45.

Can't keep a good man down !

Trouble is a Â£40K salary turns into 3 shillings an hour when you do 23 hours a day ! :


----------

